# Plantation shutters are now deemed racist



## Hate Stress (Jul 31, 2020)

Painters don't refer to plantation shutters as plantation shutters anymore 
“Using the word ‘plantation’ romanticizes the old South, a slave economy," Kelly explained “When white people hear the word ‘plantation’ they may think of a big white house with pillars and southern oak trees. But when a Black person hears that word, it evokes a past of slavery.”
Libtard from ABC


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Too bad. That's their name.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll call them whatever I damn well please.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I think the band NWA should be scrubbed from history.

For the same reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Been dealing w/idiots since I was knee high to a mosquito w all the riots, protests & chit. Grew up right in the heart of it. It’s like the master bedroom thing I posted a few weeks back. Those idiots might steer others to the side but plantation shutters, master bath, & low life welfare bleeding pieces of chit will always be just what they are


Mike


----------



## inspectornoble (Jul 24, 2020)

Dbl trigger: Plantation shutter in the Master Suite.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

i'll sit in my master suite, thinking about my plantation shutters, while i am eating fried chicken, watermelon, sippin' iced tea and wiping my mouth with a cotton napkin... :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just call them Indian shutters.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> i'll sit in my master suite, thinking about my plantation shutters, while i am eating fried chicken, watermelon, sippin' iced tea and wiping my mouth with a cotton napkin... :thumbsup:


Wearing a cotton shirt. And cotton skivvies. And cotton socks. And blow your snot into a cotton kerchief.

And go to bed on cotton sheets.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The big money was always in hemp for cordage. Those sailing ships used a lot of rope.


----------



## Hate Stress (Jul 31, 2020)

Mike you're dead right. That's what I've noticed where most of my stress comes too. I go to work to make an honest living and work hard making sure the final product looks right and the customer is happy then I leave and see everyone acting like crazy primates. Defund the police, calling a pull rope a noose, and plantation shutters rayciss. It's like I'm living in two different worlds. I live near a big city so everything is louder. When people think crazy they act crazy and everyone is drinking the cool aid. Outside of weather on exterior jobs my fixed variables are mostly man (people). Honestly, my stress is coming from things I have no control of. Every time I check my email or watch tv listen to the radio or even walk outside and see a BLM sign in someone's yard or going to get something to eat it's this lawlessness rammed in my face it's just I can't get away from it. So thinking about taking a vacay to the middle of nowhere or even moving to the countryside but only have been thinking it because I have too much work to do that now but my mind needs a break from this circus.
:no:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

People are nuts, it's how people are.

I don't let them stress me out much, I keep focused on things of my choice.

Sorry you're having a tough time, I'd probably be listening to Rodney Dangerfield or one if the others to get a few laughs along the way.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Take my wife......please.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Some people don't think it's their _right_ to be offended by something......... it's their _duty_ to be offended by something.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh well, wouldn't be the first time I was called a racist over something that wasn't racist. 

I believe in something I heard the other day, Any word that represents ones nationality or skin color in front of "Lives Matter", is racist.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Oh well, wouldn't be the first time I was called a racist over something that wasn't racist.
> 
> I believe in something I heard the other day, Any word that represents ones nationality or skin color in front of "Lives Matter", is racist.


So 'Zombie Lives Matter' is racist, even though zombies are not alive? :jester:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nor are they a race.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Nor are they a race.


Just because their skin is not a color, but decomposed?


----------



## Hate Stress (Jul 31, 2020)

Nothing is worse than having a mindless zombie in the middle of the isle at HD when I need materials and staggering around me when I'm trying to think.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So 'Zombie Lives Matter' is racist, even though zombies are not alive? :jester:


Quite the stretch there man, but whatever.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Some of you fellas need to turn off the news....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Why?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

My indoctrination is not complete yet.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> Some of you fellas need to turn off the news....


we need to get rid of 95% of the news outlets and newspapers...

"news" should be just that...current happening current events...

and a follow up....

i do not give a rats azz, nor want to hear anybody's BS opinion...:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't need to know about a car accident in CA. Or a murder or anything. The news should stay pretty local unless it's real national news.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I don't need to know about a car accident in CA. Or a murder or anything. The news should stay pretty local unless it's real national news.


:laughing: You would probably keel over if you only got local news.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> Grandfathering' to no longer be used due to 'racist origins', says Massachusetts appeal court


This is news to me. I'd be willing to bet that it's news to 99.999% of the population, regardless of color.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/grandfather-clause-racist-origins


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I guess we won't be seeing any reruns of _I Dream Of Jeannie_.........


----------



## Hate Stress (Jul 31, 2020)

It all started when they called that dude Caitlyn Jenner a brave woman. Now the word police are in full swing on da teebee distorting everything.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

We still have plantations here. :whistling


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We still have plantations here. :whistling


Still got democrats to right , the two kind of go hand in hand.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Some people don't think it's their _right_ to be offended by something......... it's their _duty_ to be offended by something.


It's not that easy. I try to be offended to see what it's like but I lose interest. I have other things to do, like work. I guess "cracker" is supposed to get under my skin...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

fourcornerhome said:


> It's not that easy. I try to be offended to see what it's like but I lose interest. I have other things to do, like work. I guess "cracker" is supposed to get under my skin...


It's über-easy if _everything_ offends you.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Watching folks be offended that others are offended (or claim to be) by something is.....interesting. :whistling


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

There is a difference between being offended with something and being upset with something.

Not too much offends me. 

Disrespecting America, by Americans, both offends and upsets me.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah, so being upset by others being offended. Got it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> Ah, so being upset by others being offended. Got it.


Whatever.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Robie said:


> Whatever.


Yup. I was going use that line, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Hate Stress said:


> Nothing is worse than having a mindless zombie in the middle of the isle at HD when I need materials and staggering around me when I'm trying to think.


Stop going to HD on saturdays.


----------



## Haydepunch (7 mo ago)

The whole story with BLM has already become like a circus where the authorities act as circus performers. It's stupid to cancel some elements of home decor! I'm black, and I don't understand all the fuss and hype. I love going to different places, including where slavery was not abolished, even when everyone else did it. Still, I don't think that because of slavery, everyone owes me something. I earned my own money, bought my land, and built a house myself. If you Visit Mossy Oak, you will understand why I chose this place. It's very quiet here, and all these stupid arguments bypass my house.


----------

